# 13 week old. Legs straight back.



## redddog (May 9, 2009)

Just a question about the way she lays down. 

When she lays down, her legs go straight back like she is superman. At first it was hysterically funny but now knowing how bad the hip issue can be, we're a little worried that she may have something wrong. She also sits on the side of her ass when sitting upright. Thought is there may be something wrong, this could be related.

Just asking.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Frog legs or Chicken legs are very common and no cause for concern. Lots of our dogs lay like this.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Exactly what Oakly's Dad said. It's often said this is actually a sign of good hips, though that may just be an old wife's tail. As for the crooked sit, that's often called a "puppy sit" and is also common, especially in young dogs. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to sweat the small stuff. Good luck with your pup!! Looking forward to seeing pictures!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I love the "frog legs"!!!
They all do it, and then they get big and don't do it anymore.
Kinda sad


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Some dogs with great hips do it through their whole lives. Don't sweat it. A dog with such bad hips that they're showing up young will favor them, not stretch them out with the huge flexibility required for superman legs.

My pups have all gone through a stage of it, and Gus did it his whole life.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Same here. They look like a bear skin rug laying on the floor. Honey at 7 1/2 lays with her legs out to the side, totally flat on her tummy and chest. That was a problem with the incision on the side of her knee amonth bac, (mast cell tumor removal) She endedup popping the center of it open.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Jake did this a lot when he was younger, he's till young but at close to 6months I really don't see him do it much anymore  I think its adorable!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sammy likes to lay like superman. He used to do it all the time as a puppy, he still does it now at 5, but not as often. Sammy was x-rayed (for agility) and his hips are fine.

Have fun with your puppy!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Like this?*

If this is what you're talking about, it's normal puppy stuff and not an indication of bad hips....perhaps quite the contrary.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I told my husband that I thought Max had broken something the first time he did that. The breeder laughed and said it was a sign of contentment. Probably she was spoofing me, but I liked the thought.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

You mean like this?









Totally normal.


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

My seven year old still does that all the time!! My old Shih Tzu used to do it too  Never see the short haired dogs do it though.


----------

